# Washing English saddle pads?



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> Another post on here got me thinking, is there a special way to wash an english saddle pad?
> Do they even need to be washed often? I feel like I've heard that they should be washed with some regularity...
> 
> I'm not sure about washing mine because it has some rope-like piping around the edge...will that survive a wash? The pad itself didn't come with any instructions for cleaning and I'm a little scared of damaging it... Also, it's apparently some sort of foam or something inside, will that survive being washed too?
> ...



I wash mine once in three or four months... But I ride once a week, sometimes less, and i sometimes switch for another one. Maybe once in two months in regular riding will be ok


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If my horse sweats, I wash it when its wet, or grimy. Helps prevent saddle sores. I just brush off excess hair and throw it in the washing machine xD
And some sensitive washing powder that I use goes in too.. be careful, some horses may have an allergic reaction!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wash quite often in summer, not so now (as it's somewhat dusty, but not sweaty/dirty). What I do is I soak it in big bucket with soap added for 10 mins, then do the hand-clean/rinse with the hose. Because those pads are much lighter that western, it's quite doable. You can use washing machine too (I did for show pad that is also by Roma and wasn't all THAT dirty after just one show), but I don't feel like throwing such a dirty one I use every day there.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wash all my saddle cloths at least twice a week (and I use a clean one every time I ride) - all mine go straight into the washing machine. Don't worry about the piping (I have these also) they survive the washing machine (they are designed to be washed regularly and in the washing machine).


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Stick it in the washing machine on a warm wash, normal cycle - they are tough! Needs to be washed weekly if you ride every day as it will get full of dirt and grease. Also will start to smell unplesent


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I lay them out on a flat surface, take the rubber blade of a pet sticky roller and scrape off all the hair. Then fold each one over with the inside out and create a triangle in the washing machine with 3. 

I use Tide, a scoop of Oxyclean, Downy, warm wash, regular cycle and leave the lid of the washing machine open for a few hours so they soak, then close and let the wash cycle finish running. Toss in the dryer on low heat until they are damp and then toss over the backs of the dining room chairs to finish drying (boy does hubby NOT like that!!). 

I wash about every 3rd ride. I find they start to get a bit stiff by then and I can't imagine a stiff, icky pad would feel good.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the information and helpful hints! I definitely feel better about washing it now. 
And since I've ridden in that pad a couple of times, I think tomorrow it gets to take a little field trip to the washer+dryer. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wash as needed, and do a whole load of them together (I must have 5 old pads that I rotate through) I use an "extra rinse" cylce (rinses twice) to get all the soap out.

I would not use Downy or a drier sheet. In fact, I heard on the radio that drier sheets release toxins in the air (so dont' breathe the air near where the drier vent exits the house) AND, over time they give off a chemical that builds up in your lint screen, and disallows air to pass through and can be the cause of drier fires, one of the leading causes of house fires.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I wash mine when they are dirty - so around once a week if they are too sweaty or after a ride if they have sweaty work...

I broke the last washing machine so have been banned from using it... so wash mine in the bath tub now.... put in warm water and soap powder - leave over night after scrbbing..... drain water add clean plain water.... leave over night... drain and then hang out...

if they are hairy saddle blankets they get brushed first to lose the majority of the hair first


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The piping might shrink if you wash with hot water or throw it in the dryer. Line drying is likely better. You may want to tug the edges a bit all the way around the pad.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I wash mine when they are dirty. I take them all in to the laundromat & wash them in their big industrial machines. Can wash more in a load and don't get the horsehair in my machine  I use Dreft baby detergent or Woolite. I hang them on my deck railing to dry. 

In between, especially on my heavier western pads I will hang them in the wash rack and blast them with the power washer, same with halters & boots. Quick soak in a bucket of soapy water and rinse with the power washer.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I wash mine when they are dirty. I take them all in to the laundromat & wash them in their big industrial machines. Can wash more in a load and don't get the horsehair in my machine  I use Dreft baby detergent or Woolite. I hang them on my deck railing to dry.
> 
> In between, especially on my heavier western pads I will hang them in the wash rack and blast them with the power washer, same with halters & boots. Quick soak in a bucket of soapy water and rinse with the power washer.


 
I took mine to the laundry mat and there was a sign posted that said "Do not wash horse blankets or pads" I didn't see the sign til after the pads were already in the machine. I got some strange looks:shock: Just keep that in mind if you do take them to the laundry mat.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I would not use Downy or a drier sheet. In fact, I heard on the radio that drier sheets release toxins in the air (so dont' breathe the air near where the drier vent exits the house) AND, over time they give off a chemical that builds up in your lint screen, and disallows air to pass through and can be the cause of drier fires, one of the leading causes of house fires.


Which would be why you are supposed to wash your lint screen on a regular basis. :wink:

Using Downy AND a dryer sheet reduces the static cling which keeps hair from sticking to the pad. Unless you enjoy having more hair on you than the horse come Spring....... 

Using the rubber scraper on the sticky pad roller to remove the hair will keep you from killing the washing machine as it's all the hair that ruins the machine.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Depending on the grime level (trust me when I say a washing machine full of horse fur is not the most pleasant thing in the world). I'll normally brush the pad down with a stiff brush, then hand wash it in a bucket or tub of soapy water, rinse with the hose and hang out to dry on a barn fence. 

You can put them in the washing machine, but I don't like fur in my washer and so I end up taking them to a laundry mat if I do it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wash, very regularly, in my washing machine. I tend to hang to dry (not for any reason other than it just seems like the right thing to do).

The only problem I have ever had is one of my burgundy colored pads is just not color fast. I have had it for many years and I seem to forget from time to time and I end up with lots of pink items.

I do use fabric softener.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

jody111 said:


> I broke the last washing machine so have been banned from using it...


 Me too. I stuck a few girths in there and clogged the machine with horse hair, so I'm stuck with the bucket method for now too :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:shock:

I wash my girths in the machine too.

Thank goodness I have not been banned from using it.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If you pop them in an old pillow case it'll collect all the hair so it doesn't clog it up


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine don't get so clogged with hair that I'm worried about ruining my machine. Y'all must have some really hairy, sheddy horses! :wink:

I wash mine every time I ride, so my pads never really get too bad. Like Always, I've also put my girths in the washing machine. I just make sure to tie something onto the ends of the buckles, so they don't scratch the inside of the drum.

Everything gets hung up to dry, because they're just not something I'd think to put in the dryer.

I wear clean clothes every time I ride, so I figure the horses need clean pads and girths as well.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't care about hair all that much, but I'm doubtful about washing the dirty pads in same machine my underwear goes to. :wink: So I'm stuck to the bucket. I wipe/wash my (neoprene) girth, splint boots, and the bit after each ride, however pads are not washed after every ride (plus it takes forever for them to dry).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I don't care about hair all that much, but I'm doubtful about washing the dirty pads in same machine my underwear goes to. :wink: So I'm stuck to the bucket. I wipe/wash my (neoprene) girth, splint boots, and the bit after each ride, however pads are not washed after every ride (plus it takes forever for them to dry).


But you are OK washing your underwear in the same machine that you wash your face towel in?

Confused.

If you are truly worried about horse yuck contaminated your underroos then run the machine with nothing in it after you do a load of horse laundry.



Heck, I even wash fly masks in my washing machine.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> But you are OK washing your underwear in the same machine that you wash your face towel in?
> 
> Confused.
> 
> ...




I have to agree though, I have no issue with it, and like you said, run it through once  I put my bit in the dishwasher once... my mum was NOT impressed.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have washed bits in the dish washer. Heck, I wash the dogs dishes in the dish washer too. 
Shrug.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Same!

It was different with the bit though.. mother= ruler.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> If you are truly worried about horse yuck contaminated your underroos then run the machine with nothing in it after you do a load of horse laundry.


Never thought about it actually. Sounds like a good idea.

BTW, I don't care about the dirt in general (as working with the horses, working on property, and owning bunch of pets won't let you stay clean anyway), but yeah, I do prefer the very clean undies.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DuffyDuck said:


> I put my bit in the dishwasher once...


I don't use dishwasher at all. I just wash the bits in sink (as well as dog/cat plates). :wink:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I guess I won't put it in the drier then! I hadn't even thought about the shrinkage issue, that'd be bad. 
Also, no worries, my mom is super allergic to fabric softener, drier sheets, and all those things so no worries about the house burning down! 


Question: You can wash girths in the washing machine? What?! How? Just stick it in there and it's fine?? Even neoprene ones? Or is that just for cloth girths?

I've never heard of washing a bit either? Man, I am so behind on this. I guess I'll be doing that too! My parents are gonna LOVE that. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

A neoprene girth should get clean by simply wiping it down.

Most of my girths are all fabric and fleece.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> Question: You can wash girths in the washing machine? What?! How? Just stick it in there and it's fine?? Even neoprene ones? Or is that just for cloth girths?
> 
> I've never heard of washing a bit either? Man, I am so behind on this. I guess I'll be doing that too! My parents are gonna LOVE that. :lol:


I wipe the girth (it's neoprene) and once in while just wash it with the brush under the hose. 

As for bits, yes, I wash the bit after every ride. I can't imagine putting all that gunk back into horse's mouth (plus I warm up the bit in hands before putting in mouth now, so it's much nicer to warm up a clean one).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> Question: You can wash girths in the washing machine? What?! How? Just stick it in there and it's fine?? Even neoprene ones? Or is that just for cloth girths?


 Be careful of the buckles....they can dent the inside of your washing machine. I know this from experience ;-)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DEFINITELY wash them. In the summer and when it's really dry in the Fall, you can drape them over the fence and let them sun dry. In the winter, you'll probably want to use the dryer.
If your horse has sensitive skin wash your pads in detergent made for babies, like Dreft or Free and Clear.
If you're worried about colors fading soak in cold water overnight, then finish the cycle in the morning and dry.
If they are REALLY smelly use baking soda in the washload.
EVERY WHITE ENGLISH SADDLE PAD of mine gets bleached.
If you have any pads that are wool or fleece you can wash them with Woolite on cold and air dry--sweater mesh air driers work great and you can balance the 4 feet on your tub. =D
_I wash a LOT of stuff, including my mucking out and gardening clothes, so I'm a really experienced "maid." lol_


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Washing saddle pads with piping*

I would wash it in cold water. Depending on the type of chording, it could shrink if you wash it too warm. Also, I would not put it in the dryer. If it was a regular pad without any piping/chording then it might be ok.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Instead of bleach which will eventually rot the material soak in Napisan - brings everything up really well - including dirty jodhs!

To stop fading hang inside out on the line or over fence.

Funny about not wanting to wash horse stuff in same machine as undies - I run an empty wash after I've done the horse stuff really to collect any stray hair. Just washed a very disgusting summer sheet - Ruby decided to sleep on a cow pat! Pressure hosed the worst off then soaked it for several hours and washed in machine three times.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Be careful of the buckles....they can dent the inside of your washing machine. I know this from experience ;-)


I washed my grooming kit in the machine after reading about others doing so - lost part of one of the fins as a result!

But I wash everything else that will fit, ropes, headcollars, bandages, saddle cloths and light rugs. Headcollars come up beautifully.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Forgot to add. If it's REALLY FILTHY, like it got dirty, was forgotten, you cleaned the barn and found it wet--I take these things and hang them on the fence for about a week. The rain and the sun will clean a lot of the yuch. Then I'll take it to a bucket or the washer.

DON'T tell me you haven't found stuff like this!!!


----------

